# Jobsearching in OZ



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

I have created some pdf's to share information about employment and jobsearching in Australia. Please email me at [email protected] and I will send them to you.


----------



## stevee (Mar 24, 2015)

nice work mate, hopefully its beneficial to many more who are seeking the services  Just out of curiosity, will u mind if some one shares your content on an external site mate ? As once something is shared in a forum, it no longer belongs a private property unless stated


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

thats ok stevee, not sure if everyone managed to see it however here it is:

Basic Resume Information Required
Personal Details 
Information Required: 
•	Name
•	Address
•	Phone
•	Email
•	Drivers license class
Employment Section
Information Required:
•	The Title of your role (Mechanical Engineer) – The title of your role is located on your payslip
•	The length of employment including month and year (May 10- Jun 14)
•	Name and location of employer (JHK Engineering, Alice Springs)
•	A sentence of what you did – (Engineered the latest development of the BF ford)
•	A sentence of any achievements that stand out in your mind – (Awarded the most valuable employee of the month award)
Education and Training
Information Required:
•	Name of course, license, or education level as written on the certificate
•	Who you completed the course, education, training through
•	Where you completed the course
•	The course or license ID
•	If you don’t have an employment history, please include the module completed
•	Please include all certificates, courses, licenses, and training courses for inductions of previous employment, high school (yr. 10 or 12) (having your high school details – is always good to have on your resume as it shows the environment you grew up in wither it’s in the country or city)
References – Minimum of 2
Information Required:
•	Full name of reference (first and last)
•	Contact details, Address, Phone, Email
•	The company the referee works for
•	The referees position within the company


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

*Resume*

Also if you need someone to create a resume please fill free to drop a line or email me at [email protected]


----------

